# Hipsters



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Would you consider this art?


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, both are art in my book---the performance and this particular video.


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

ugh.......


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The first two minutes was just some girl opening a can. 
Aliens subsequently proceeded to land...

Side note: I'm pretty sure I saw Zooey Deschanel in the crowd there.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe I just need to watch it again, but did she finger herself and achieve a Spaghettio orgasm?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

^Yeah, I think so...


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

obz900 said:


> Maybe I just need to watch it again, but did she finger herself and achieve a Spaghettio orgasm?


I don't think that was spaghettios spilling out of her vagoo, man.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

It's only a matter of time before that video is taken off youtube.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

On another note, how does it take a person so fucking long to open a can of Spaghettios?


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

obz900 said:


> On another note, how does it take a person so fucking long to open a can of Spaghettios?


I think it was showing the struggle people go through to get the "dirt" ?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

i would consider this andy warhol's stained trousers.


----------



## jinkies (Jun 19, 2010)

So, was she intentionally making it a project to open the can or...?

But okay. I don't quite understand the significance of that clip and have no desire to watch it again so I'm just going to call it art anyway.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> Would you consider this art?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9lmvX00TLY


What a waste of my time. And theirs!


----------



## Schnue (Aug 5, 2010)

Has this chick never used a can opener before?


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

What?!??!!!
:shocked:
All I have to say is the one girl they kept flashing to in the crowd that was like laughing
is amazing,same reaction i would of had you can tell she was like "Is this a joke?"

And seriously how hard is it to open a can of spaghetti O's..


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

For some reason I lol'd when the camera panned out and there's just a room full of people watching intently.
I guess it's art if that's how she wants to express herself.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I wouldn't call it art, necessarily.

I will, however, call it mega-lulz worthy just due to the abject absurdity and stupidity.

Never let it be said that college stupids aren't good for something, even if that something is making me laugh.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

LMFAO this is fucking ridiculous
i literally lol'd for like five minutes even after it was finished


----------

